# Why would rescues require a fenced yard?



## Sangaris

I can understand making it a requirement for specific dogs, but having it as a requirement for all adoptions seems a bit much. Doesn't that greatly limit the number of adoptions? Very few people (including myself) have a fenced yard. 

I'm sorry if this is a repeat thread.


----------



## lisaj1354

My rescue didn't.


----------



## Poly

Sangaris said:


> I can understand making it a requirement for specific dogs, but having it as a requirement for all adoptions seems a bit much.


Most rescues will ask this question. With many of them, it's not so much that they _require_ a fenced yard, just that if you don't have access to one they will want to know how you intend to let out and exercise your dog. And they really are looking for a specific answer. But if you can give a good response for the size of dog you are adopting, they will usually let it go out - everything else being equal.

Other rescues - generally the single breed ones - _do require_ a fenced yard because their experience with their breed leads them to that. 



Sangaris said:


> Doesn't that greatly limit the number of adoptions? Very few people (including myself) have a fenced yard.


 No, it doesn't. In fact, most of the breed rescue groups have waiting lists.


----------



## sassafras

Poly said:


> Most rescues will ask this question. With many of them, it's not so much that they _require_ a fenced yard, just that if you don't have access to one they will want to know how you intend to let out and exercise your dog.


This never really made sense to me. Letting a dog out in the yard isn't really exercising them.


----------



## Crantastic

I have a fenced yard, and we hardly ever use it. If I stuck my dogs out there alone, they would chase each other for maybe two minutes and then they'd just lie around eating grass. That's what they do while I'm out with them unless I actively engage them in chase or fetching games. They get exercise through our daily walks, and sometimes I take them to the huge fenced-in ballpark nearby and we all run around. 

I don't think a fenced yard is a necessity at all, and I'd hope a rescue wouldn't turn down someone just because they didn't have one -- _as long_ as the potential owner understood that they should not let the dog run around loose or leave it on a tether.


----------



## Sangaris

Poly said:


> Most rescues will ask this question. With many of them, it's not so much that they _require_ a fenced yard, just that if you don't have access to one they will want to know how you intend to let out and exercise your dog. And they really are looking for a specific answer. But if you can give a good response for the size of dog you are adopting, they will usually let it go out - everything else being equal.
> 
> Other rescues - generally the single breed ones - _do require_ a fenced yard because their experience with their breed leads them to that.
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. In fact, most of the breed rescue groups have waiting lists.


There is a shelter in our area that requires one and they are not a breed rescue group. In fact, around 1/3 of them are mixes. I can see why breed rescue groups have waiting lists, but this one has a variety of breeds and mutts.


----------



## igmomma

Sangaris said:


> There is a shelter in our area that requires one and they are not a breed rescue group. In fact, around 1/3 of them are mixes. I can see why breed rescue groups have waiting lists, but this one has a variety of breeds and mutts.


That surprises me, but are they a no-kill shelter? 

I can understand why a rescue group or no kill shelter would require it. I see so many people that let their dogs out to potty with no fence or leash, and may have done it for a long time, but suddenly their dog takes off, or gets hit, or any number of things. 

Personally, I run a limited breed rescue group. Mostly, I only take Sighthounds. Occasionally I'll take other breeds when I can, but not normally. I do generally require a fenced yard HOWEVER, I make exceptions depending on the situation. What about apartment dwellers? If I feel confident they'll be responsible about leashing their dog, I have no problem adopting to people in condos and apartments, and I do realize that in some situations a fence just isn't a viable option. I look at how the entire picture, I look at their responses to my questioner, I take it on a case by case basis. I also generally will NOT adopt to someone with a doggy door. Why? Well, after 3 dogs within a month's time I'd adopted out escaped their fenced yards while the owner was at work, 2 where hit by cars, and 1 of those 2 was killed (thankfully the 3rd one was found and returned safely - With a stern lecture to close the doggy door when they aren't home!), if someone has or plans to have a doggy door, I make amend my adoption contract to state that they are to NEVER leave the doggy door unlocked at night or when there isn't someone at home watching the dog. I think fences can make people lazy, and for dogs I get that are known fence climbers I will sometimes prefer a home WITHOUT a fence, fences aren't baby sitters, a dog should still be supervised in a fenced yard! Fences are a great tool for pet owners, but, like many other tools, can also be abused.


----------



## +two

If you are asking about a particular rescue group, you should talk to an adoption counselor. They will be able to answer any questions you have regarding adoption policy and procedure.


Most no kill shelters will accept a lower adoption rate if it means the adoptions are 'quality'. Meaning the dog wont be returned, neglected or abused.


----------



## winniec777

sassafras said:


> This never really made sense to me. Letting a dog out in the yard isn't really exercising them.





igmomma said:


> I think fences can make people lazy, and for dogs I get that are known fence climbers I will sometimes prefer a home WITHOUT a fence, fences aren't baby sitters, a dog should still be supervised in a fenced yard! Fences are a great tool for pet owners, but, like many other tools, can also be abused.


Agree with both of these statements. Fences are great but are no substitute for supervision. I would never rely on a fence to contain my dog, even if she wasn't a jumper, which she is. And even if she wasn't, I still wouldn't turn her loose out there. We never did when we lived in a house with a fence. We still leash walked her to potty every time. Just too many things to get into trouble with, digging, stick chewing, chasing things, eating things (goose poop!), etc. When she was a puppy, she used to dig up plants and lay on them. Trainer told us to bury lava rocks in the dirt around the plants to stop the digging. She just dug them up and chewed on them! So we learned early on about the need for supervision. Not sure dogs always make the right choices without it.


----------



## igmomma

winniec777 said:


> Agree with both of these statements. Fences are great but are no substitute for supervision. I would never rely on a fence to contain my dog, even if she wasn't a jumper, which she is. And even if she wasn't, I still wouldn't turn her loose out there. We never did when we lived in a house with a fence. We still leash walked her to potty every time. Just too many things to get into trouble with, digging, stick chewing, chasing things, eating things (goose poop!), etc. When she was a puppy, she used to dig up plants and lay on them. Trainer told us to bury lava rocks in the dirt around the plants to stop the digging. She just dug them up and chewed on them! So we learned early on about the need for supervision. Not sure dogs always make the right choices without it.


Exactly! I have an 7' fence around my yard, and I will let most of my dogs out unleashed in my fenced yard, HOWEVER, they are NEVER outside unless I'm out there with them keeping a close eye on what they're doing and what's going on. Even if I just have to go inside to answer the phone or something, I make the dogs come back in with me! And I'd never rely on a fenced yard to exercise my dogs! Fences are a great TOOL to help keep dogs contained and safe, but they are NOT a replacement for proper exercise and supervision!


----------



## Bones

Not all rescues require fences. We don't, but we sure as hell want to know how you intend to exercise the dogs. We have that question on our application- but it's to get a general sense of the home and to see if it matches when we do a visit. The most important things are the home itself- whether the yard is kept (ie if they have a dog and it's full of poop you can bet on a NO) and etc.


----------



## Poly

sassafras said:


> This never really made sense to me. Letting a dog out in the yard isn't really exercising them.


Obviously, that depends on the dog and the size of the yard, so I wouldn't make such a definitive statement. 

Our little terriers did indeed get plenty of exercise in our fenced area - especially with the big dogs around. The big dogs usually need more space and they get it. But without the fenced-in area handy at all times of the day - and some times at night - none of them would have had enough. 

Of course, none of our doge are ever "let out" - whether in the yard or any place else. They are taken out with someone- a different thing entirely.


----------



## dmickle1

I was turned down by a rescue because I don't have a fenced yard. I live in an apartment, for goodness sake, and they knew that when they came to do a home interview, so I'm not sure exactly what they were thinking... ETA: This was before I adopted Loki.

That being said, I thought it was ridiculous. My dogs get at least an hour of fetch and running a day, and normally closer to two. My apartment is small, but I don't have a lot of furniture in it, so there's definitely enough space for large dogs. It's clean, it's comfortable, it's completely dog proof, my dogs are left alone for 6 hours at a time maximum and are taken in for routine health exams every year. Honestly, my dogs are spoiled, healthy, happy and I will go to any expense or length to keep them that way. 

My living situation isn't precarious and I'm already harnessed with another GSD mix, so they didn't need to be concerned about me moving somewhere I couldn't have the dogs... There was no logical reason for any rescue group to turn me down. The kicker was that I was applying to adopt a special needs GSD mix who had bitten a child and had some resource guarding issues. He was fine with other dogs, but not ok with people. He also had worms, an eye infection and had been hit by a car so he needed physical therapy for his shoulder injury. I was willing to take him, work with him and get him fixed up. I never found out if they found him another home or not.

Because of that, the "fenced yard" requirement makes me pretty angry.


----------



## beverley

we had a home check before we got branston.
they were checking that we didnt have any trailing wires around the house that the dog could trip over, and also that the garden was enclosed. i have a 6 foot fence all around my garden, but they pointed out that at the back of the garden the ground rose up a bit, making the fence not quite 6 foot so we neede to do something about it.

on the second visit they asked again for us to spend money on leveling out the garden, but we explained again that he would never be in the garden, we have a side way where he goes to the toilet and he gets walked 3 or 4 times a day.

branstons sister went to a couple around the corner who had a the time a 9mth old baby and a 2yr so they reccomended that they shouldnt have the pup as they were worried about a large puppy crawling about with small children.

they also recommended that another lady around the corner should not be able to rescue one of the cats as they felt she lived too near a main road.

needlesss to say, the rescue didnt take her seriously and we all have lovely pets 

the local rspca requires you to have a fenced in garden, but if you dont and live near to where your dog can be walked they will let you rescue. they only insist on high fencing if the dog being rescued is a known jumper.


----------



## brandiw

The rescue that I work with doesn't require fencing either. There is occasionally a particular dog that truly does need a fenced yard, but that is only a requirement for that dog, not all of the dogs in the rescue. What we mostly look at with regards to adopters that don't have a fence, is how they plan to deal with potty breaks and just hanging out in the yard. We have leash laws in our town, so a dog can't just be let outside with no containment (yes this is still a problem where I live). We want to make sure that our adopters have a plan, i.e. walks for each potty break, a responsibly used tie-out, etc.


----------



## DJEtzel

Neither the shelter where I work, nor the breed-specific rescues where I volunteer require a fenced in yard. None of them having waiting lists for adopters, either.


----------



## Britt & Bello

I have always hated that requirement. I don't have a fence. But Brittany and Bello are walked twice a day and Bello runs on a 50 foot leash at night (Britt offleash) and get exercise in that way. Bello is working towards being trusted off leash and no longer runs off or goes in the street. He just doesn't have a strong recall yet which is the last thing needing worked on. And I'm thankful everyday Bello's shelter didn't require a fence.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Not true of all rescues, and as much as there are some requirements I see in individual rescues I do not like, it is their business and right to have their own rules.


----------



## RonE

I'm not necessarily defending the requirement, but I think I understand the rationale.

Too many folks (nobody here, of course :wink: ) will, lacking a fenced yard, just turn the dog loose outside or tether it all day. 

I had neighbors on all sides, in my old home, doing both.


----------



## Adustgerm

I talked to a rescue once that told me that the dogs won't go to homes with hardwood floors, stairs, small children ro homes without fences. That was a rather insane rescue. I don't think that any of their dogs get adopted out very often. Lots of people have small children, hardwwod or tile floors, no fence, and stairs. A person would have to be sterile and live outdoors to get one of those dogs. What would happen if a person finds out they are expecting after they adopt the dog? Or if they moved into a house with stairs?


----------



## Pawzk9

Sangaris said:


> I can understand making it a requirement for specific dogs, but having it as a requirement for all adoptions seems a bit much. Doesn't that greatly limit the number of adoptions? Very few people (including myself) have a fenced yard.
> 
> I'm sorry if this is a repeat thread.


The rescue I was with worked on a case by case basis. If you didn't have a yard, you needed a workable plan to exercise the dog. There were a couple of "escape artist" dogs I specifically adopted to people who would have to walk them instead of let them out into a yard unattended.


----------



## UnoriginalUrka

I know the shelters here let us adopt Lulu (and fostering another right now!) even though we don't have a fenced in yard. Even if we buy one I wouldn't trust either of them outside alone. You never know if they will jump or dig out or if someone will taunt them. We normally tether outside when we are pulling weeds or just to exercise them for a bit. We also go on several long walks a day. As long as the dog is getting adequate exercise I don't think it should matter. I would hate to just throw the dogs outside in back. Wheres the fun in that?


----------



## synrgy501

I work with a rescue that appears to have a fenced yard policy, however anyone who takes the take to call and explain how they will exercise the dogs gets considered to adopt. I would think that many rescues would work that way. If someone just clicks "no" on the application and then makes no effort to explain how they will keep hyper active dogs entertained and well exercised you can bet they will be turned down. I adopted two of my dogs from them when I was in an apartment and before I began to foster/volunteer for them, but I took the time to talk to them and make them feel comfortable with adopting to me.


----------



## a7dk

Wow; that seems like a shortsighted requirement. The rescue group where I got Hobbes had a question about that on the app, but clearly it wasn't a requirement since I live in an apartment and don't have a yard at all, much less a fenced-in one. However, I think Hobbes gets more exercise than he would in a home with a yard. Because we can't just let him out to run around (where he would likely run around for 5 minutes then just lie there, as someone else said) we take him for at least 2 long walks a day, and several times a week we go to fenced in areas in the neighborhood (such as dog parks or the huge lawn of this hospital-type building where they dont' mind as long as you clean up after him). On the weekends, we generally go for long hikes.

It seems to me that if one has a yard with a fence, it would just be so easy to open the door and let him "exercise himself". I mean, personally we wouldn't do that since we know what he requires in terms of exercise, but for a new dog owner...just too easy.


----------



## daimere

Our local rescue wouldn't adopt to us because of a fence. We actually have a our backyard that's 2/3's fenced already because of neighbor fences. I remember gushing to them about getting the dog a pool, saying he'd get two walks a day and all that. They asked us about a fence and their demeanor towards us completely changed. After John tried to explain it's mostly fenced in and we'd always have him leashed, they started to bad mouth our humane society (which was fantastic). He still hasn't been adopted yet. 

When we went to Petsmart, another local humane society was fine with no fence when we explained our pet history and intention to wear him out. No one has yet to say that we're doing a bad job so far. My husband also says his old beagle was an escape artist with fences. We have a tie out but we always monitor him. I'm pretty sure he'd either dig out if we had a real fence or stand by the house and bark. I agree with Crantastic about my dog would be bored without me.

When I grew up, we just let our dogs run all over the yard. There was a perpetual dog path around the fences because of them.

My neighbors just throw their dogs out and they bark for 15 minutes. Those dogs don't even know basic commands.


----------



## Bones

daimere said:


> Our local rescue wouldn't adopt to us because of a fence. We actually have a our backyard that's 2/3's fenced already because of neighbor fences. I remember gushing to them about getting the dog a pool, saying he'd get two walks a day and all that. They asked us about a fence and their demeanor towards us completely changed. After John tried to explain it's mostly fenced in and we'd always have him leashed, they started to bad mouth our humane society (which was fantastic). He still hasn't been adopted yet.
> 
> When we went to Petsmart, another local humane society was fine with no fence when we explained our pet history and intention to wear him out. No one has yet to say that we're doing a bad job so far. My husband also says his old beagle was an escape artist with fences. We have a tie out but we always monitor him. I'm pretty sure he'd either dig out if we had a real fence or stand by the house and bark. I agree with Crantastic about my dog would be bored without me.
> 
> When I grew up, we just let our dogs run all over the yard. There was a perpetual dog path around the fences because of them.
> 
> My neighbors just throw their dogs out and they bark for 15 minutes. Those dogs don't even know basic commands.


That's silly. I hate anal rentitive rescues.


----------



## Lindbert

The shelter I adopted Brody from asked if we had a fence. They also asked how we intended to exercise him. We had/have no fence and they let us adopt him. During the interview, they didn't even ask about the fence or about exercising him. 

They also wanted to move him out pretty quickly (that HOUR) because he was due to be PTS that afternoon. When I took him back to the shelter last month for vaccines (he gets free vaccines for life because he was a "special needs" dog), the tech was horrified when she pulled his file and found his euth note completely written out. It kills me to think that if I would have waited as little as 90 minutes to visit another dog in the shelter (I didn't go to the shelter to see Brody, I went to meet a GSD and left with Brody), I would have missed out and Brody would have been on his way out of the shelter via an incinerator.


----------



## Bordermom

I think it's a dumb rule myself. I mean most fenced yards have GATES. Gates can get left open! Fences don't always contain dogs, if they're on ignore and can dig, or jump, or whatever. It's a silly requirement. I'd rather see some sort of 'no chaining' rule and manditory training classes for all adopted dogs, that would be more of a benifit than making sure the yard is fenced. 


Lana


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I think that was pretty rude of you, in my opinion. A rescue raises their own funds and cares for the animals they bring in. While we may not like their rules, it is not our place to tell them how to operate. And there could be way worse going on than a fenced in yard rule. Better to pick your battles.


----------



## +two

. . . I think you went overboard. 

Plus, they removed the requirement, so why not send a nice, non cynical and honest thank you? Explain your intentions kindly so these people don't think you are just an @sshole looking for a fight.


----------



## Adustgerm

Bones said:


> That's silly. I hate anal rentitive rescues.


I second that. When our family was looking for a dog, we searched several rescues. One wouldn't let us adopt because we had children. One wouldn't let us because we had hardwood floors. One turned us down because we had stairs and another because we didn't have a fence. So rescues that think they are God's gift to dogs can piss off. We now have 4 wonderful dogs that we got from our local shelter and dog pound. We did have another special needs dog that we adopted from out of state, but she sadly isn't with us anymore. I can't believe a rescue could turn down a wonderful home just because a person doesn't have fence, or has children, etc. I wonder how many of those homes that do have fences turned out to be not so wonderful. What happens when a rescue adopts a dog out to someone that doesn't have children and then they have a baby. Do they come and take the dog back. What if they move to a house with no fence? Most rescues do have anal retentive control freaks running them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

JackRider said:


> Actually, they only removed the requirement on two of their dogs - probably just to appease me. The whole point is, they're the ones alienating potential adopters who might give their animals a great home. The other dogs they still list have the fence requirement and don't have any issues that would require them to be in a fenced yard.
> 
> These same rescues are the ones that tried to belittle friends and family who tried to adopt because they simply didn't (and couldn't) have a fence in their neighborhood.
> 
> How about discussing the requirement itself? What's your opinion on that because I could give a flying rats fart if think I'm an a$$hole or not.
> 
> Why list a requirement and then when confronted say we do look at each person case by case regardless of having a fence?!? It makes no sense.
> 
> And to *ThoseWordsAreBest*, I _did_ choose a battle and I'm fighting it. Can you say the same? I'm thinking about the animals, not the feelings of some pompous rescue people that are foregoing giving great animals a good home over a silly requirement.


They probably removed it for any number of reasons, but you're probably right. I would remove them too if it prevented some nut job acting a fool via email to my rescue. Do you contribute any money or any thing to this rescue? I doubt it. 

Oh no, I can't say the same thing. I've only volunteered with a rescue for 5 years, have driven several times for Drive for Life, and am kennel staff full time for a rescue. Oh yeah and I have four shelter dogs. OH wait and I've fostered many shelter dogs. And yes, sparing feelings was definitely the point I was trying to make. 

Just for giggles: THEY'RE NOT THE ONLY RESCUE IN THE WORLD. Find another one if you don't like their rules. You contribute nothing to their organization, so support an organization that you LIKE. Or pay all their bills and then maybe YOU could make all the rules you like. 

The balls on this one, good lord.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Sorry, but what you wrote to that organization was extremely rude and if it was me you were emailing I would have stopped responding after you called me stupid.

It might have been appropriate to send them a friendly email explaining why they might get more adopters if they changed their policy (which honestly is not really any business of a random member of the public, but it's not really harmful either) but the second you starting attacking them and calling them names it became hugely inappropriate. 

The amount of entitlement I hear from you in those emails is mind-blowing. I think your time and energy would be better spent volunteering for a rescue than rudely criticizing one you are not involved with. I'm sure it's pretty easy to criticize others when you aren't doing a damn thing but complaining.


----------



## sassafras

JackRider said:


> Actually, they only removed the requirement on two of their dogs - probably just to appease me. The whole point is, they're the ones alienating potential adopters who might give their animals a great home. The other dogs they still list have the fence requirement and don't have any issues that would require them to be in a fenced yard.
> 
> These same rescues are the ones that tried to belittle friends and family who tried to adopt because they simply didn't (and couldn't) have a fence in their neighborhood.
> 
> How about discussing the requirement itself? What's your opinion on that because I could give a flying rats fart if think I'm an a$$hole or not.
> 
> Why list a requirement and then when confronted say we do look at each person case by case regardless of having a fence?!? It makes no sense.
> 
> And to *ThoseWordsAreBest*, I _did_ choose a battle and I'm fighting it. Can you say the same? I'm thinking about the animals, not the feelings of some pompous rescue people that are foregoing giving great animals a good home over a silly requirement.


Are you actually trying to adopt a dog from this rescue?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

JackRider said:


> And to *ThoseWordsAreBest*, I _did_ choose a battle and I'm fighting it. Can you say the same? I'm thinking about the animals, not the feelings of some pompous rescue people that are foregoing giving great animals a good home over a silly requirement.


Just to add on to what the others have said - 

You're _not_ fighting anything, despite what you may think. All you are doing is alienating people. Fighting battles and being successful (which is obviously the key) is all about knowing the audience. You need to _appeal_ to them, convince them that not only is your point of view better but that you're a source worth listening too. 

Being arrogant and condescending? Fastest way I know to get people to ignore you. Really. I couldn't give two figs about someone's point of view (right or wrong) if they are going to be complete jerks about presenting it to me. The lady you were corresponding nailed it when she said - 

_"Maybe removing your judgmental words like “stupid” would not turn off potential rescue organizations"_

Except it goes for everything, not just adopting.

So if you're _really_ thinking about the animals and you really want to make a change, stop worrying about being smug and superior and start thinking about presenting your argument in a manner people would actually be willing to listen to.


----------



## Bones

Not sure why they would bother to debate. When we have someone email us like that we simply state that it is our policy and we don't make exceptions for anyone as our first priority is finding exceptional homes for our animal. No point in debating since it serves no purpose but to waste ones time.


----------



## cshellenberger

JackRider said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's the animals that lose when these rescues set unrealistic rules. That's why I tend to get a tad "rude" about this issue because it angers me. I see some of these great dogs still listed after 6 months and when a family member called about one, they asked if she had a fence. She told them no but tried to explain that she works from home and the dog would be supervised and walked numerous times a day, would attend obedience class and would go to the dog park 3 times a week. They said "absolutely not" without a fence and hung up on her.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your special needs dog and thanks for rescuing!


I was a CA state Coordinator for breed rescue for five years, had you written ME an email like that you would have been put on a national DNA list that gets circulated to all the rescues for my breed! I also would have forwarded your name to all responsible breeders of that breed as well.


----------



## KBLover

Adustgerm said:


> I second that. When our family was looking for a dog, we searched several rescues. One wouldn't let us adopt because we had children. One wouldn't let us because we had hardwood floors. One turned us down because we had stairs and another because we didn't have a fence. So rescues that think they are God's gift to dogs can piss off.



Granted, I don't understand the whole fence thing...I mean, fenced yards <> exercised dogs and if the dog is indoors...what's the fence going to do, and if the dog is trained...why would it bolt?

But the hardwood floors - maybe the dog is afraid of them. Now, granted, that's not some OMG He'll Never Recover thing...but maybe that's a reason. 

Stairs...perhaps the dog has joint problems or health concerns? 

I don't get the children thing - that's another training and supervision thing. Just because a dog doesn't like kids NOW doesn't mean he can't ever like kids. Just counter-condition and go for it.

My thing with these kinds of rules is they worry about this, but not what kind of training the dog will get. Will that training match the dog's personality, stuff like that which means more with the communication and development of the dog's mind and body. I can have the flatest, largest-fence yard ever...and do nothing with the dog. 

So I think rescues have a reason for these rules, but I think they focus too much on them sometimes and not get to know the person and how they will relate, train, and develop the dog. Having a fenced yard doesn't make someone a good dog owner. It really says...nothing.

It does make me glad Wally arrived like he did because I wonder if I'd be considered a good candidate for a rescue. I give Wally a pretty good life, but maybe because I don't fit some checklist, I'd never have gotten the chance to give a dog a good life. A dog like Wally might still be stuck in a rescue, not developing and wasting his potential


----------



## Dakota Spirit

KBLover said:


> I don't get the children thing - that's another training and supervision thing. Just because a dog doesn't like kids NOW doesn't mean he can't ever like kids. Just counter-condition and go for it.


IME that rule is not as often due to the dogs not liking children but rather a worry over size/energy level. We I was volunteering we had the occasional dog that was just big, boisterous, and strong. There was no doubt that in an environment with young children, there would be lots of knocking over/trampling and in a few days a returned dog.

Now of course a lot of people on this board would be plenty capable of managing that situation and putting some good training work in. For the average Jo, though? It can be a very very big risk. Unfortunately for a lot of rescues/shelters, having the occasional general rule (even if it only applies to specific dogs) outweighs the risk of getting multiple returns. Especially when you consider again that a lot of shelters have policies regarding how many times an animal can be returned before it strikes out.

Though honestly, the same probably applies to dogs that have a temperament issue with not liking or not being familiar with children. Even if they have a more in depth interview with the potential adopter, the shelter still has to weigh the risk of adopting a potentially harmful dog (to the kids) to a family that may sound good on paper but fail to do what they promised. With issues like that where the risk is someone getting hurt, they are more often then not going to err on the side of caution.


----------



## theyogachick

I work for a rescue. And I agree with everyone who said that your email was rude and uncalled for. We put that we require a fenced yard on most of our dogs BECAUSE before we did, we had some incidents where people swore up and down that they were going to exercise their dog with two walks a day, etc., etc. and they we find out that their idea of exercise was to tie them up outside. Needless to say, they were returned to us because they had "too much energy" and were "too hard to work with." Since then we have decided that at least with a fenced yard if the people fail to meet the walk requirement and the dog can get SOME exercise. We do make exceptions, but we have the final call.

And I agree with *THOSEWORDSATBEST*--you have a lot of nerve to request a change in policy--especially if you have no intention of donating your time/money to teh rescue. I have been with my current one since its inception, and it is a lot of work, and a lot of time...and when people like you focus on what you think we are doing wronnginstead of what you think we are doing right, it wastes everyone's time. The time that they took to answer the emails (and I would have not gone beyond one) was time away from what they needed to do. 

Find another rescue.


----------



## InkedMarie

Bordermom said:


> I think it's a dumb rule myself. I mean most fenced yards have GATES. Gates can get left open! Fences don't always contain dogs, if they're on ignore and can dig, or jump, or whatever. It's a silly requirement. I'd rather see some sort of 'no chaining' rule and manditory training classes for all adopted dogs, that would be more of a benifit than making sure the yard is fenced.
> 
> 
> Lana


I agree about it being a dumb rule, mostly. IMO, it would depend on the dog. Some dogs might need a fenced in yard and to require it for that dog, then a good rule. Yes, fences can have gates....thats why you lock them. We have two gates on our fence; both are padlocked. In regards to a dog digging out, this is when the owner comes into play....for alot of dogs, you can't just put them in the yard and leave them go, you need to check on them. Mine are out alone, one of mine digs but not at the fence but we have a hundred holes in the back yard because of her LOL. I put them out but still check often.


----------



## Taryn

Paul and I already knew what rescue we were going to when we adopted Dexter because our neighbor is good friends with the woman who started it. They skipped over the home visit and everything once Janette called Mitzi and she said we were good and spoiled our cats rotten. She had also talked about us to her before over our FeLV+ cats, both our 2 inside ones and multiple outdoor(feral) ones. They didn't care that we didn't have a fenced in yard. Actually Mitzi let's us use hers she she's not home if we want to. Dexter gets walked everytime he has to go potty and he might spend 30 mins in Mitzi's backyard or a couple hours at the dog park depending on the weather. They want what is best for their animals, Janette let us have a cat for free after Nuts died(we donated money to them anyways in leui of an adoption fee)because she knew how much I had put into taking of Attitude and Nuts and that we were crushed to lose Nuts to FeLV and it was a total shock. He was perfectly 'healthy' until the day we had him PTS'd when we found out the virus had infected his bone marrow and he was in total marrow failure. They like for all adopters to have fenced in yards but they do it on a case by case basis. Like I said Dex gets walked multiple times a day and him and the cat love to play and Dexter loves to chase Sirius, the cat, around the house(the cat likes it he encourages the dog to chase him) and depending on the weather he might play in Mitzi's backyard or the dog park so he does get exercise. He's a JRT/collie or corgi mix so he would drive us insane if he didn't get enough exercise.
I will say that your letter to the rescue was really out of line and very rude. I don't think I would have even bothered to respond once much less multiple times like they did. There was no reason what so ever for you to be rude to them over a rule they have. If you don't agree with them then simply don't adopt from them, plain and simple. 

Taryn


----------



## cshellenberger

KBLover said:


> I don't get the children thing - that's another training and supervision thing. Just because a dog doesn't like kids NOW doesn't mean he can't ever like kids. Just counter-condition and go for it.


Therea re many reasons for not allowing small children, small children aren't the nicest people to small dogs (I was a horror to small dogs at 3-4 years old and mym moms cat once scratched me and I threw it in the dryer and turned it on...) also there are dogs out there like my Angel who are scared of small children, she would most likely NEVER be reliable around them. Then there are large and giant breeds whose tail could injure a child (seriously getting hit by a Mastiff tail is like getting hit by a bat) and then there are resource gaurders, which should NEVER be adopted to families with children.


----------



## +two

For the most part, it has been my experience that the restrictions put on adopting families are in place for good reason. I have had to explain to people why a certain dog wouldn't be a good fit in their home, and even if they disagree, it is in the best interest of the dog. 

Children are one of those restrictions that I think are put in place for very good reason. Simply put, many of my fosters have too much energy and are too exuberant to be placed in a home with small children. Resource guarding, as cschellenberger mentioned, is another disqualifying trait. Resource guarding can be managed very well to the point where it is no longer an issue with the owners, but with a small child the risk is too great for injury. 

Rescue's don't need any bad publicity and placing 'iffy' dogs in homes that aren't suitable is asking for trouble.


----------



## osdbmom

I think it is a strange rule, myself. I think it would be better to have the question on the adoption form or during an interview, "Do you have a fenced yard? If not, how do you plan to exercise this dog?" and then maybe check after a month or so and see if the dog is being left tied out or something. I ran into some strange rules when we were looking, "must have fence", "must not have kids under 12" (ok, I can see toddlers being a problem, but an 11 yr old? really?) and that could also be worked out if the family brought their children to the rescue and the rescue could watch them interact with dogs. Or maybe there could be community classes to teach families with kids how to be responsible with dogs. The oddest thing I think I found was a rescue who wont adopt a dog out unless you promise to feed raw. 
I have 1 acre of property. I do not have a fence. So...I walk my dogs. A lot. Or we put them on leash and run around the yard with them. Sometimes, we put them on a stake and cord if we are outside for awhile, such as doing yard work. 
I have a friend who decided with her family to get a shelter dog. While there, they found a beautiful, older dog with a sign on its cage that said, "Today is my last day". My friends heart just broke, as she is an animal lover. She told the staff she wanted him. They asked if she had a fence. She doesnt, so she was not allowed to adopt the dog, and it ended up being put down. Thats a really sad situation. 
I know the rescues have the best interests of the animal at heart, and making sure they are cared for well should be the goal of everyone involved. It just seems to me that if things were taken more on a case by case basis, instead of just a blanket rule, more dogs could find good homes. 
However....when I was looking for a yorkie, bc some of the ones that looked like a good fit for our family, we just couldnt mesh with the rules. I lucked out and found my yorkie on craigslist.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom

I have dealt with some rescues that just made insane requests... I find that shelters are more lenient.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

JackRider said:


> Good thing I use anonymous email accounts and different names


Definitely not insane at all. LAWD.


----------



## jersey_gray

I can't imagine having a dog without having a fenced yard unless your talking a Chihuahua. But my dogs do their business in the fenced backyard, I just open the door and tell them to "go potty". As to exercise they happily chase the ball in the house. The big dog will play outside but the small dog won't chase anything outside-has to be balls and in the house. I would want a fenced yard to have dogs. I do let my dogs in the yard unsupervised. Their not diggers/jumpers/climbers, it's a six foot tall solid wood fence and there's nothing behind us. At our old house the yard was fenced but due to the neighborhood and not as secure fencing the dogs needed supervision there.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

jersey_gray said:


> I can't imagine having a dog without having a fenced yard unless your talking a Chihuahua. But my dogs do their business in the fenced backyard, I just open the door and tell them to "go potty". As to exercise they happily chase the ball in the house. The big dog will play outside but the small dog won't chase anything outside-has to be balls and in the house. I would want a fenced yard to have dogs. I do let my dogs in the yard unsupervised. Their not diggers/jumpers/climbers, it's a six foot tall solid wood fence and there's nothing behind us. At our old house the yard was fenced but due to the neighborhood and not as secure fencing the dogs needed supervision there.


I have a Dachshund who can easily dig himself out of a fenced in yard. Ain't about size. We had a ~20 lbs terrier mix at work that scaled up a kennel door and leaped out the top, kennel is probably at least 8 feet high but I am terrible with scale. I lived in an apartment with my mutt, Norwegian Elkhound, and briefly my Dachshund. A fenced in yard is easy for going the bathroom, but we get our exercise else where. I do not need a fence to own a dog.


----------



## cshellenberger

jersey_gray said:


> I can't imagine having a dog without having a fenced yard unless your talking a Chihuahua. But my dogs do their business in the fenced backyard, I just open the door and tell them to "go potty". As to exercise they happily chase the ball in the house. The big dog will play outside but the small dog won't chase anything outside-has to be balls and in the house. I would want a fenced yard to have dogs. I do let my dogs in the yard unsupervised. Their not diggers/jumpers/climbers, it's a six foot tall solid wood fence and there's nothing behind us. At our old house the yard was fenced but due to the neighborhood and not as secure fencing the dogs needed supervision there.


I'm currently living without a fences yard with a Doberman. We walk her and take her to an unused ball field to get her excercise. It can be done and have a happy healthy dog of any breed


----------



## Kyllobernese

I think the main reason they want a fenced yard is they know too many people don't walk their dogs, just open the door and let them out. I am not saying I agree as too many people think that if they have a fenced in yard, that is enough exercise for the dog. I think it should completely depend on the person's situation when they are getting a dog. Many dogs that do not have a fenced in yard get more attention than they would if the owner could just turn them loose in a yard.


----------



## zdonBGSU

I think the fence is for lazy people to let their dogs off leash without fence or rock solid recall. 

but with that said, a person that I don't think can handle a dog or knows how to care for one, will fail with or without a fenced yard. Sure, a fenced yard MAY save the dog from running off, but it may also give the bad owner an excuse not to exercise the dog properly. 

at the same time, a good owner will do great with or without a yard. sure, I would love to have a yard to train my dog off leash, even without a yard, I think I spend more time than most owners with a yard.


----------

